# Problem with edges of plastisol hot peel transfer



## Paul24 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi There, 

I've searched for posts with similar problems, but I can't find any with mu specific problem...

The problem is that the edges of my transfer are rough.

Pictures here:





I tried everything; warmer, longer, more pressure, less pressure, shorter, colder and so on... 

I use a Europ Leisure HF4900 heatpress which should be suitable for this job. Heat Presses Europa HF4500 Spec

Could the 'Aerospace non stick teflon coated base plate' be the problem?

Any suggestions? Please help!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It looks as though there might not be even heat to the edges of the transfers.

Have you tried checking the temperature of your heat press with a temperature gun?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Are you releasing the pressure by lifting up slowly?....it looks as if you might not be doing that and getting "lift" around the edges... you want to slowly raise the press so as to not get "lift" and i 
would use a heat eraser briefly around the edges for a few seconds before peeling


----------

